# Yellow jackets by porch light



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

Several times recently I've come home from work in the morning (I work third shift) and found yellow jackets crawling around our front porch light, which is turned on. I spray but they return after a few days. I've never noticed this in previous years. I don't see any obvious signs of a nest nearby. I don't want them to figure out a way into the house. I'm looking for a suggestion to get rid of them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Highly unlikly there yellow jackets, they have poor vision at night and stay in the nest after dark.
http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/yellowjackets.htm

More likly there Bell Hornets. Just changing to a yellow light bulb will not only keep away other insects but the hornets that are coming there to eat them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornet


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If indeed they are yellow jackets--I'll bet they are entering the wall through the electrical box---

Sevin dust is the best killer--they track it into the nest---Sevin 10 is the one you want---


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Yellow jackets are fairly easy to exterminate. The problem is getting to the nest without alarming the guards.
This is the time of the year when their population is at maximum. New queens may have mated and moved to a winter habitat, or they may be ready to mate.
I have seen large nests outside in January.
If they are entering a light fixture area, they may be going several feet to their real nest.
Dusts, wasp sprays, and other chemicals will NOT work unless you get to the nest.
I suggest a high vapor pressure aerosol pyrethroid. If you get it into the nest, the queen and all the workers will die almost instantly.
A drione dust will also have quicker results than Sevin, or any wasp spray (especially long distance sprays).
You still must get to the nest, or else you are done for the year, unless you are located in an area where nests last years with multiple queens.
Some times sound will be a clue as to where the nest is located.
I have exterminated nests with only a plastic trash bag, but I had to get the whole nest into the bag very quickly. Then I stomped it.
Night time is no advantage. They do not sleep and work the on the nest at night. If you can see, so can they.
The major advantage of a night time attack on a wasp nest is that they are all home.
Still, if you can get to the nest and kill the queen, all the workers will die in a week or so.

Good luck
Gary
Sometimes, sound can give you a clue


----------

